
How to lead people home safer with routing algorithms - mfbx9da4
https://www.crowdform.co.uk/blog/how-to-lead-people-home-safer-with-routing-algorithms
======
mfbx9da4
For those interested the backend is written in golang and can be found here
[https://github.com/mfbx9da4/brightpath-
backend](https://github.com/mfbx9da4/brightpath-backend)

